# Recovering Office product key from ext hard drive



## Datun Walnut (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi,
I have a dead laptop . (Coffee spilled all over it). Luckily, The hard drive is ok and I've got the data off.
I've been asked can I get the product key for their installed office as they don't have a copy of it to install it on their new machine.
I've tried produkey and magic jellybean but both just find the PK for windows 8.1and not Office. I think it's Office 2013 "cscript G:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office15\OSPP.VBS /dstatus hasn't worked either - no key found

Thanks in advance


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You have to find out from your client how they first obtained MS Office. We can go from there.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try belarc advisor. however magical jelly bean should have found it.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Was the key purchased and activated online through a Microsoft account?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

then the key should still be available at the microsoft account.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

sobeit said:


> then the key should still be available at the microsoft account.


You read my mind :wink:


----------



## Datun Walnut (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for your help. I'm not sure why jelly bean etc couldn't get it but I went back to my client who finally found the product key. I guess they thought it was easier for me to find than for them to check in their files. Thanks again


----------

